# What to do with "broody" bully hen?



## Grub (Apr 14, 2020)

Hello everyone this is my first time posting here and I'm hoping and I can receive some help

In total I have four chickens. Two young roosters and two adult hens. Recently I noticed that one of my hens (I call her betty) started roosting a while ago... then one of the younger males started roosting her extra eggs that she could no longer cover to keep warm. Now the other hen (I call her Sable) is trying to roost _I think_. I know that sometimes broody hens can steal each others eggs.

However Sable isnt just stealing eggs from both Betty and the young rooster, she's leaving the eggs scattered without sitting on them. She's bullying the young rooster trying to warm Bettys extra eggs. Sable injured his comb, and when she's biting him it's like she's trying to to rip off his comb and attack his eyes (poor thing). Their roost is fairly large so I know space isn't an issue.

Sable used to lay her eggs with Bettys batch, but she isn't interested in only her eggs but only the eggs under Betty and the young rooster. As I've tried separating Sables eggs because I thought she wanted them, turns out she couldnt care less.

For now I've separated Sable. She's never done this before and they all used to get along. Shes still eating and drinking normally. What do I do? Do I separate her, if so, for how long? Why is she trying to steal eggs if she isn't going to lay on them (she's not trying to eat them either). The pecking order of the flock is Adult rooster, Betty, Sable, and then young rooster. Sable has also become very noisy lately.

Any help is appreciated, thank you in advance!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I think you mean you have broody hens and they're fighting over the nest? 

Are you using a nesting area as a roost? 

Something is way wrong with most of this, roosters don't sit on eggs. They will call a hen to the nest but they don't brood eggs. 

Sable may be trying to become broody and it's got her confused and bringing out the worst in her.


----------



## Grub (Apr 14, 2020)

I assume the young rooster is a rooster since he has spurs that I have to regularly trim down. He even looks like and is starting to act like a rooster, however recently I noticed him sitting on the eggs with Betty, even though he's never laid an egg.

I am using the roosting area as a nesting area as I'm still making their nesting box. Only Sable is the aggressor and trying to steal eggs. Maybe you are right that Sable is trying to become become broody and it's got her confused, bringing the worst out of her, as this is her first time being broody. Its also the first time that Betty has become broody aswell. 


robin416 said:


> I think you mean you have broody hens and they're fighting over the nest?
> 
> Are you using a nesting area as a roost?
> 
> ...


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I need pics of the coop. Pics of this maybe rooster. I'm beyond confused at this point.

You've got a problem going on mainly because you don't have a legitimate roost for them. Now if someone wants to roost they want the nesting area.


----------



## Grub (Apr 14, 2020)

The white hen is betty, and the other one is what I presumed to be a young rooster. This is what their temporary roost/nesting area looks like. I change the hay every day to remove the chicken poop. The young "rooster" has spurs, however maybe he is a she but with spurs.

I separated Sable for a few hours and that seemed to have calmed her, she no longer attacks the chicken on the left.



robin416 said:


> I need pics of the coop. Pics of this maybe rooster. I'm beyond confused at this point.
> 
> You've got a problem going on mainly because you don't have a legitimate roost for them. Now if someone wants to roost they want the nesting area.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

In that position that bird looks like a hen. If it's staying stuck to the nest like that then that's a hen.

You need to try to correct the roost issue so the hens can brood their eggs without being disturbed.


----------



## Grub (Apr 14, 2020)

I will fix the roosting issue. Thank you for the advice I appreciate it! 



robin416 said:


> In that position that bird looks like a hen. If it's staying stuck to the nest like that then that's a hen.
> 
> You need to try to correct the roost issue so the hens can brood their eggs without being disturbed.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You realize you have to post pics of babies and mommas when they hatch. Right?


----------



## Grub (Apr 14, 2020)

Of course I'll do that, I'll post some pictures of them after they hatch! 



robin416 said:


> You realize you have to post pics of babies and mommas when they hatch. Right?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

What is Sable's behavior like today?


----------



## Grub (Apr 14, 2020)

She layed an egg and was brooding for a few hours, but it seems like she wants chicks but doesn't want to sit on the eggs all day. She's normally active and curious. She's rather lovely today.

Shes the only chicken that follows me around lol



robin416 said:


> What is Sable's behavior like today?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

She sounds really screwed up. They don't lay eggs when they're going broody. But she could have hormones streaming through her body that has her turned all upside down.


----------



## Grub (Apr 14, 2020)

Hmm, is that normal for a hen becoming broody for the first time?



robin416 said:


> She sounds really screwed up. They don't lay eggs when they're going broody. But she could have hormones streaming through her body that has her turned all upside down.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Hormones can be difficult to deal with and if they're flooding the system can mess them up. It will level out as she matures.


----------

